# canned/frozen blueberry



## jojo (Aug 19, 2005)

1 can Vintners Harvest Blueberry
9 lbs frozen blueberries
handful of light toast oak chips (primary)
10 lbs sugar
5 gallons water
5 campden tablets
2.5 tsp yeast nutrient
Acid Blend to .65
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
Red Star Montrachet 


I have it ready toput together this weekend. I want to make it full bodied and am thinking about adding a few bananas, but don't want the banana taste to come though.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 19, 2005)

It should be fine without the bananas. Looks like a good recipe.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 19, 2005)

From my expierience with blueberry put some yeast energizer in if you can get some.


----------



## jojo (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks!She is firedup sitting at 70 degrees in the basement. I added 4 ounces of dried elderberries and some energizer and am waiting for her to talk to me.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 24, 2005)

Good idea with the elderberries. Keep us informed please. Is this a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## jojo (Aug 24, 2005)

after reading some of your stuff i just had to try it






dried elderberries smell wonderful. i can't see how they would harm the blueberry flavor at all. 


she's 5 gallons.firstwith oak.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 24, 2005)

It will be very good, but will require at least a year aging in the bottle to be at it's best, maybe more.I recommend bulk aging 6 months before bottling.


----------



## jojo (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks hippie. i will plan on doing just that. she's singing rather nicely this morning. i moved her from the 70 degree basement up to the bedroom closet at 75. i can smell the sulfur


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 25, 2005)

mmmmmmmm!





Sounds yummy!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 26, 2005)

Good job jojo!


Moveit back down to the 70 degree room after you rack to glass.


----------



## jojo (Aug 29, 2005)

Racking to glass and putting her downstairs.


She's at 1.010. Looking good and smelling kind of funky.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job jojo!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2005)

jojo...describe your "funky" smell


----------



## jojo (Aug 30, 2005)

well, it smells like alcohol for sure. fruity fermentation. not rotten, but very ripe. the must tastes like wine. i'm sad she's more red than blue. 


i learned not to put oak chips down the garbage disposal.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's darkened in color. Maybe. About an inch and a half of lees. I am thinking that when it comes to top it off it might add up to a half gallon or so. She's almost dry (.998). Gurgling has stopped completely.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

When the SG is unchanged for a week or so, it is finished. Stabilize and leave plenty of room for a couple or 3 days before topping up. Don't add a half gallon of water. Better to add a dryred wine or a previous blueberry wine, or use a smaller container.*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## jojo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Hippie. I'll top up withsome good old Carlo Rossi.


----------



## jojo (Sep 25, 2005)

She's stabilized, topped with Carlo Rossi Chianti, and sitting at .990. 


Dark. Very, very dark she is.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 25, 2005)

Pics? We need pics please!


----------



## jojo (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Sep 26, 2005)

I keep telling myself I'll let this one clear without anything added to it. Problem is I hardly have the patience to wait 6 weeks yet alone 6 months. So I tossed the remaining bit of Sparkelloid (not much left anyway). 


She smells real good.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you say dark? Wow! Very dark!


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine didn't turn out that dark when bottled. More like a dark rose... Where did I go wrong? I think I added too much water, personally....


----------



## jojo (Oct 6, 2005)

good looking wine! 


those are cool caps too


----------



## jojo (Sep 3, 2006)

a year later and just bottled today. this is my best so far. its got depth, plenty of flavor and is clear and beautiful. 25 bottled sitting upright for a few days. should hit the labelling next weekend.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2006)

I can smell it from here!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2006)

Great practice in patience jojo. You will be well rewardeed for it. Will there perchance be some pictures forthcoming?


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 4, 2006)

congrats, jojo!





I can't wait to see the final pictures!





M.


----------



## Bert (Sep 4, 2006)

Way to go jojo...sounds like you have a real winner there...


----------



## pkcook (Sep 4, 2006)

Way to go JoJo,


How about a few photos of the finished product?


----------



## jojo (Oct 14, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Way to go JoJo,
> 
> 
> How about a few photos of the finished product?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

Do those say 2005, Wow, way to age that wine. Nice job Jojo


----------



## Waldo (Oct 14, 2006)

Bravo on a super great looking wine


----------



## jojo (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks. 


a year of hiding it away should do the trick lmao


----------

